# [SOLVED] ECS 662/1066t-M2 Windows 7 Drivers



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys, I was busy looking on the net for Windows 7 drivers for this motherboard ECS Web Site, but I cannot seem to find any. I wanted to install Win 7 x64 Ultimate on my dad's PC as WinXP seems to take forever to load and I know from my own experience from upgrading to Win 7 that it loads much faster than XP. Any advice is most appreciated.

Other specs include:
Mobo: ECS 662/1066T-M2 
CPU: Intel Pentium Dual Core E2160 (stock speed)
Ram: 1,5gb DDR2-667mhz RAM
HDD: 1x 250gb SATA HDD, 1x 160gb IDE HDD
GPU: Geforce 9500gt 
PSU: Gigabyte ODIN 470w (I know we recommend 550w min just upgraded it to run quieter.)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ECS 662/1066t-M2 Windows 7 Drivers*

Is the PC an OEM? Have you checked the manufacturer's site?
If no driver's are shown then they are most likely not available.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: ECS 662/1066t-M2 Windows 7 Drivers*

It not exactly an OEM PC, more like a Pre-Built system. But the only thing still original is the Motherboard, Ram and Case. The rest are all upgrades that we did.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ECS 662/1066t-M2 Windows 7 Drivers*

Original OEM Mobo would, in all likelihood, require drivers from the PC manufacturer.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: ECS 662/1066t-M2 Windows 7 Drivers*

There is no brand name on it like HP, DELL or ACER. It's a system the PC supplier built up at a cheap cost years back using a generic case and the ECS mobo. That's probably why I can't get drivers and the fact that it is an ECS motherboard. Just thought that maybe someone had the same issue as me about drivers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: ECS 662/1066t-M2 Windows 7 Drivers*

I can't locate any 7 drivers for that Mobo.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: ECS 662/1066t-M2 Windows 7 Drivers*



Tyree said:


> I can't locate any 7 drivers for that Mobo.


Thanks Tyree for trying as well. I'll mark it as solved and move on. Maybe I should convince him to upgrade a bit.


----------

